# New Babies coming on Oct 2



## Teeah3612 (Sep 6, 2011)

I am picking up my baby boys on October 2. They will be 8 weeks old. I am working on the fence for the goat yard and will build a three sided shelter this week. They are Nigerian Dwarf/Fainter crosses. I have a ton of questions, but these are it for now...

1) How much feed/hay should I give them? Also, what type of feed?

2) Since they are with momma now, will I need to give them any bottles or can they just eat feed and hay?

3) What shots do they need?

4) Do they need a mineral block at this age?

Thanks! - Teresa


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 6, 2011)

Teeah3612 said:
			
		

> I am picking up my baby boys on October 2. They will be 8 weeks old. I am working on the fence for the goat yard and will build a three sided shelter this week. They are Nigerian Dwarf/Fainter crosses. I have a ton of questions, but these are it for now...
> 
> 1) How much feed/hay should I give them? Also, what type of feed?
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new goats.  

Here's a very good post which includes a lot of answers to your questions.   There is a lot more info here that is very helpful but this is a good start. 

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=149874#p149874


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 6, 2011)

1) How much feed/hay should I give them? Also, what type of feed? give them the exact same graint that the seller is using. Either buy the exact same brand and kind, or offer to buy 2 or 3 bags from them.  Hay can be a good quality 2nd or later cutting of grass mix hay. Tender hay would be the best, and a little alfalfa in it would be really good for young growing kids. Or buy a seperate bale of alfalfa and add a little each day to the grass hay. 

2) Since they are with momma now, will I need to give them any bottles or can they just eat feed and hay? No they wont take a bottle, being they have never been taught. MY advice is to make sure they have been weaned for atleast 1 or 2 weeks before taking them home. do not take them home if they are still on mom. Let the seller deal with weaning them and making sure they are eating adequate grain and hay. This is a very stressful time for babies. You don't want to be the one that has to wean them and move them to a new home. 

3) What shots do they need?
Most people give their goat CD&T vaccinations. This is for overeating disease and tetnus. They need two shots 30 days apart and then one time a year. Ask the seller if they vaccinate and how many the babies have had. 

4) Do they need a mineral block at this age?
NOt they don't need mineral block right away, although my babies will eat the loos goat minerals even at 3 or 4 weeks of age, since they are always out for the moms. I would suggest loose goat minerals over a mineral block. You would just need a small bag. But it isn't a priority right a way. 

YOU should research urinary calculi, and also coccidiosis 

Ask the breeder if they treat for coccidiosis or have had any problems with it. ask what they use, if they do, and see if they will sell you enough for one treatment. (5 days worth)


----------



## Teeah3612 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks so much  for the information. I will ask the breeder what she is feeding the rest of the goats. They babies just hang out with momma and the rest of the herd. I did notice them eating a little hay on Sunday. 

I am just trying to make sure I do things right. They are so adorable I would just be heartbroken if I messed up and something happened to them.

I have a large husky/st. bernard mix that is very gentle. I would like to introduce her to the babies when we bring them home. I am hoping she will consider them part of the family and provide them with some protection/comfort. Lilo is gentle with the cats and will eat right along side of them and pretty much ignores the rabbits. Any comments on this?

I'm sure I will be back with more questions the more I think (read worry) about this.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Oct 5, 2011)

I got my babies on Sunday! They are just so cute! They are eating grass, weeds, and some hay that I put in their house for bedding. They cried a little, but not too much since they are together. They are even getting used to people picking them up and petting them.

Lilo, my dog, is doing great with them. When I let them run loose in the yard she stays right with them and watches over them.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Oct 5, 2011)

Congrats! We are looking forward to pictures.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 5, 2011)

yes, where are the photos????


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 5, 2011)

Congrats on getting you babies, I bet they are adorable.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Oct 6, 2011)

Okay, I need some help! One of the boys (Coal) is not feeling well. I don't see any runny poop, but he is sitting around alot and his belly is not near as full as Peanut's. One of his eyes had a little crusty stuff in the corner yesterday, but it is fine today. He may be a little warm, but I am not sure how to take the temperature of a goat. They rode home in the back of the truck in a  wire dog crate that was covered with towels and a tarp on all but one side on Sunday. It was kind of chilly, could he have a cold? If so, what do I do? - Teresa


----------



## Teeah3612 (Oct 6, 2011)

Coal and Peanut!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 6, 2011)

Aww, they are cute!!!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Oct 6, 2011)

Such cuties!!!     Did you by chance get them from Suzanne M.? (W. Virginia?)  I just checked- they ARE Nutmeg's babies!  how awesome!  I am sure Suzanne will also help you.

Between the weather and the stress of weaning, new home and new diet he could easily be under the weather.  All these stressors will kick up intestinal parasites too.  If they haven't been recently treated for coccidia and worms then you need to consider getting  a fecal analysis done.  You should get a good thermometer (from any feed supply store) and take a rectal temperature.  Hold onto him as well as the thermometer the whole time you're taking it.  Normal is between 102.5 and 104.

You might isolate him to monitor his condition more closely.  He'll hate being separated from Peanut but if he's sick you might want them separated anyway.  Keep him in an area out of drafts, and provide feed and water where you can tell how much his intake is, as well as his poops.  Goats will get "dog logs" that are a form of diarrhea for them, instead of the well formed but non-clumping "berries" that are healthy.  If it gets runny that's very severe.  You might also just feed him hay for a day or two in case his rumen is upset.

There are very good general goat care web sites to get lots of information but I strongly suggest that you consider developing a relationship with a vet to get you used to handling, treating and assessing your new boys.  If not a vet, a mentor with lots of goat experience.  It is so worth the extra cost, not just for peace of mind but because you love your pets.

Start here at Fias Co goats  http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/index.htm   scroll down to a grey box labelled "Information, care and Health Issues"  there will be a lot to get you started!

Keep us posted!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 7, 2011)

What sweeties!  So sorry Coal is feeling a bit under the weather.    Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 7, 2011)

Awwww! They are adorable!  I sure hope Coal is feeling better soon.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 7, 2011)

Teeah3612 said:
			
		

> Okay, I need some help! One of the boys (Coal) is not feeling well. I don't see any runny poop, but he is sitting around alot and his belly is not near as full as Peanut's. One of his eyes had a little crusty stuff in the corner yesterday, but it is fine today. He may be a little warm, but I am not sure how to take the temperature of a goat. They rode home in the back of the truck in a  wire dog crate that was covered with towels and a tarp on all but one side on Sunday. It was kind of chilly, could he have a cold? If so, what do I do? - Teresa


If he was mine i would give him Penn G shots twice a day for 5 to 7 days, 1cc each time.  If you have Bo-Se injectable I would find out if he already had it at his previous farm and give him a dose of that as well. If you don't know how to do t his, consider talking to a neighbor who farms and get help, or taking him to the vet to get assistance. He sound to me as if he has a respitory infection. 

use a baby thermometer and put it in their bottom like you do for a baby.  103 is normal range.  If they are more than 3 weeks old, I would also consider treating them for coccidiosis. Again I would ask the previous owner what they treated them for?  

Sulfa-dimethoxine is a good product for cocci. But your bet can do a fecal test for you and tell you if you for sure need to treat. it is given orally, you squirt it into they back of their mouth so they swallow it.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 7, 2011)

So cute


----------



## Teeah3612 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have put off posting this, because I feel so bad. I went out at 5 am yesterday to check on Coal and he was gone. Peanut was not feeling well either. We took Peanut to the vet as soon as they opened. He had worms, lice that were attached and sucking his blood, and he was dehydrated from being weaned too soon. The vet gave him a shot to get rid of the worms and lice and another shot of B12 (?) to perk up his appetite. His temperature was 94.3. I have a follow-up shot to give him for the worms on the 21st.

He is now living in a dog crate in my dining room with a heat lamp pointed at one side. He won't take a bottle, but he is drinking pedialite from a rabbit waterer. He doesn't like the goat milk replacer, whether from the bottle or waterer. I put him outside in the pen (after moving it to another place in the yard) today while it was warm. I just brought him back in because the temperature was going down and I don't want him to get chilled. He is doing good and eats constantly when I take him outside, plus hay when he is inside.

This has been a really hard thing to deal with for me. I really feel like I let Coal down.


----------



## daisyjack (Oct 8, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about coal. It's not your fault these things just happen the one that should have some fault is the breeder. Big hugs and I hope peanut gets better.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 8, 2011)

very sorry


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry.  It's not your fault though, worms and lice and weaning to early should all have been taken care of by the breeder. It's very sad they sold you those poor kids in such bad condition but you did all you can by taking Peanut to the vet for proper treatment. I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## doxiemoxie (Oct 9, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.  Praying for Peanut.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Oct 9, 2011)

Peanut is doing good. He is going to be the most spoiled lap goat in the history of goats! He still doesn't like the milk replacer or the bottle. I am making him eat 2 ounces of pedialite every two hours. He is outside right now in his pen. The cats jump in and keep him company. I wish he would start drinking more, but that is all I can get in him at a time. He is eating plenty of fresh grass and runs all over the yard when I let him out of the pen.


----------



## jmsim93 (Oct 9, 2011)

Is the breeder going to give your money back or replace a kid???  I would think she should!!!


----------



## Stacykins (Oct 9, 2011)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Is the breeder going to give your money back or replace a kid???  I would think she should!!!


I hope the breeder does. Don't most breeders have a health guarantee for X amount of time? If the kid was sent to you full of worms, no doubt the stress from the travel caused those to become a huge problem for him, since his immune system was compromised.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 9, 2011)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> jmsim93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking a breeder who sells a kid full of worms and covered in lice isn't exactly the kind to offer a health guarantee.  

I'd try getting the money back though you probably won't. Another kid from there will probably have the same issues. I'd take it just to rescue it from the situation but you may not wish to risk more heart ache.  I'm so sorry your in this situation.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't think it was an intentional thing on the part of the person I bought it from. She is really not a breeder, just a family farm with extra babies. I am going to chalk this up to a lesson learned and any more babies will go directly to the vet.

Peanut is still doing fine and he drank 3 ounces this morning and chugged 4 ounces at lunch time. I am so proud of him!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 10, 2011)

Glad to hear he's doing well.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just an update...Peanut is still doing great! He is such a baby I don't know how we are ever going to get him to realize he is a goat. The lady I bought him from has offered to give me a baby from the ones that are about to deliver. I am going to take her up on it, because Peanut is most definitely going to need a goat friend. He likes to head butt the cats and they are not too wild about it. 

He follows me around in the yard and if I get out of his sight he hollers "Maamamaa!" until I answer. Then he comes running to wherever I am. It's really cute!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 31, 2011)

Glad to hear Peanut is doing so well!   Also great news about a future friend for Peanut!


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 31, 2011)

I am glad to hear he is doing well.  I was so sad to hear about Coal.  

If you do get another one from the breeder, I would recomend getting him as soon as possible after birth.  Let him get his colostorum and then take him home. He will transition to a bottle much easier and is less likely to have issues.


----------



## jmsim93 (Oct 31, 2011)

Make sure to post pictures when you get the new baby!!!    So glad Peanut is doing well...


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 31, 2011)

Get a red nipple nurser.  (Pritchart nipple nurser) The kind of nipple that screws onto a pop bottle or a beer bottle. It is very soft and red.  I bet Peanut will take that.  







Get a lamb nipple for later use, when both babies are used to taking a bottle.    It will fit over a glass soda bottle.  (like a glass coke bottle)  but you will need to cut the opening a bit bigger.






And ask the breeder to give you a gallon of goats milk and some colostrum with the new baby.  Then you can be sure to have some fresh goats milk on hand.  

Freeze both the colostrum and the goats milk so it won't spoil.  (It won't hurt to give some of the colostrum to Peanut.

Mix the goat milk with the milk replacer that you buy at the feed store.  

Make sure to dilute the milk replacer a bit because it can give the babies diarrhea.

That should give both babies a great start.

Make sure to give both babies a CD/T shot.   And worm them.  

Be sure to give them regular feedings 3 times a day for the first month.  Two times a day the second month, and cut back to once a day the third month.


----------

